# Bildschirmauflösung auslesen



## Gast (8. Mrz 2006)

Wie kann ich im Java-Pgm. die System-Einstellung meines Monitors,
hier die Pixelgröße: 800x600, 1024x1000 usw.  abfragen?
Mit "Properties komme ich nicht weiter?
Gruß Harald.

Illuvatar: Thema geteilt. Originaltopic: http://www.java-forum.org/de/viewtopic.php?t=28719


----------



## Illuvatar (8. Mrz 2006)

Toolkit#getScreenSize()


----------



## frager (9. Mrz 2006)

genau, also konkret so hier:


```
Dimension dim = Toolkit.getDefaultToolkit().getScreenSize();
//dann über dim mit getX() und getY()
```

gruß


----------

